

6 Things I Learned From Not Drinking For 1 Year - samp615
https://medium.com/p/af4d4987ce04

======
tejay
Nice post. While I abuse caffeine, I manage to limit alcohol to a drink or so
every few months.

My completely unscientific take: I feel noticeably grouchier ever since I've
started doing this, but the physical benefits have been pronounced in terms of
better performance, recovery, and appearance.

